

Looking for Testers for a New Bookmarking Service Idea - beshrkayali
http://beshr.com/archives/testers-needed-for-a-new-bookmarking-service.html

======
danjones
It's certainly an interesting approach to bookmarks, though I'm curious as to
why the need for a complete backend when much of the functionality appears to
implemented via the browser extension. Would it not have been simpler to link
in with the existing bookmarking services, including the bookmarking tools
built in browser?

Personally I use Pinboard along with this [1] chrome extension, adding
bookmarks, tagging, and searching are a breeze.

[1]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pinboard/nfccdohlg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pinboard/nfccdohlgojifgadgnbjoejdfaalaehn)

------
jjsz
I'll test it if I can be guaranteed some of these features, not sure if I'm
part of the demographic but here it goes: the importation of Google Starred
Items, Gmail Starred Items, Chrome Bookmarks, Firefox Bookmarks (by uploading
it's HTML file), and Evernote (viewing the url's I've clipped). I mainly want
this so that I can organize them (delete, properly name, putting them into
different folders, etc) and download them as html.

TL;DR Support data portability and reorganization of other bookmarking
services. I've sent this request to the feedly, tinmark, xmarks, and the
collections.me team. Nothing.

------
tfinch
These are exactly issues I have with the current solutions out there, and it's
something I've been thinking about solutions for, so I'm really interested in
seeing what you come up with.

On the point about automatic bookmarking, I would almost like _everything_ I
view to be bookmarked, and then some cleverness to work out what I actually
will come back to.

I also third the requests for cross-device sync. (I'm sure you already know
this will be needed at some point, and appreciate it's outside the scope of an
initial version.)

~~~
webwanderings
Isn't automatic bookmarking basically your browser history?

I have long wanted to see improvements for browser history because this is a
data which stays local to you. People have provided bells and whistles to the
Bookmarks manager, but there's nothing for Browser History, in fact, it has
gotten a bad rep for alleged security concerns.

------
shekyboy
Looks awesome! Love the search and auto bookmarking idea.

Apart from cross device availability, please make collaboration easier. Many
times I bookmark pages for later market research or sharing it with my
coworkers. However most services do not address this need. Please look at
having a good sharing and collaboration capability

Keep up the great work!

~~~
beshrkayali
Will put that on the checklist. Didn't actually consider that it could be a
needed feature, but I can see a lot of demand for it. So you're right :)

Thanks for the comment!

------
mromanuk
Really nice idea, specially the search integrated feature, I think that is the
key here. Normally I do a lot of conscious bookmarking in several engines
(Instapaper, Reading List, browser Bookrmarks, etc).

Wishlist: Safari integration, sync across devices (iPad, iPhone, etc), search
all the above bookmarking engines. :)

~~~
beshrkayali
Thanks!

Safari/Firefox extensions are actually on the way, I just wanted to reach a
0.1 version of the Chrome extension first to see how it goes.

------
engtech
The biggest problem people don't know they have is bookmark synchronization
between mobile / desktop.

I find Google Chrome does an amazing job of handling the problem, so the point
where the history of the search result drop down box from one will populate in
the other.

~~~
shock
I'm using Firefox Sync for this. Gotta say I'm pretty happy with it as I can
run my own sync server :D /geek

------
terhechte
Sounds like a great solution. Tackles most of the issues that I have with
what's available. The only thing I'd love to see is bookmarking of invidivual
snippets of text / quotes. Looking forward to test it :)

------
attheodo
Hey, looks like a good approach on a problem indeed. One tip though... try to
eliminate at least half of the copy in your landing page. Add more bold
headlines and limit the paragraphs to 2-3 lines max.

------
yaddayadda
Very interesting. If the search functionality was integrated into duckduckgo,
then I'd certainly take it for a beta test.

~~~
beshrkayali
Thanks! DuckDuckGo is definitely on the list :)

